# whats your average speeds and distances?



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2011)

hello i am quite new to cycling i used to ride from m mums to dads when i was 14 but got back into it about a month ago (i am 18) i have done 3 rides since mostly flat into manchester my first ride i didnt have a computer and worked out i did about 18 miles in 1 hour 45 i then got a bike computer fitted and did a ride last week with an average speed of 13.5 and did 25.6 miles only slight hills but am just wondering if this is any good? as i havent rideen with anybody (dont know any clubs in my area) and just ride solo atm am intrested to see feedback on how to improve


----------



## adam23 (15 Sep 2011)

yeah its a good start and you can use it to build on and try and set some personal bests, as long as you stick at it 

you should get your 18mile trip done in around an hour or just over.


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2011)

adam23 said:


> yeah its a good start and you can use it to build on and try and set some personal bests, as long as you stick at it
> 
> you should get your 18mile trip done in around an hour or just over.




i plan on trying to beat the time i did my 25mile trip in i read in a magazine you should try cycling hard for 20 mins then just steady for 10 then push again for 20 and repeat dont know if this is a good techique tho


----------



## adam23 (15 Sep 2011)

you need to find what works for you, i feel like crap for the first few miles till i get my rythum, its alll about

feel.

as you do more and more miles your speed will pick up as well.


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2011)

also does anybody on here feel more motivated to ride with others than on there own? as do they ride better on there own or with groups?


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Sep 2011)

The repeat hard gentle tehcnique is known as "intervals" it is a well known training method. Oh and yes riding in a group makes you ride faster because the riders get sucked along in the slip stream of the riders in front. You do need people riding hard at the front though.


----------



## superbadger (15 Sep 2011)

I do loads of solo training and tours... i am comfortable with others but am not a member of a club or anything. I like the solo stuff though. Adam's right just keep going out on the bike and you will soon find what your comfort zone is with regards to pace/speed and distance. I wouldn't try and over-complicate what you are doing right now.. Set yourself some goals and stuff yea but i wouldn't go all gung-ho.. Sounds promising start to me and you got age on your side too...... Damn you


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> also does anybody on here feel more motivated to ride with others than on there own? as do they ride better on there own or with groups?



On my own unless I am really motivated rides are usually sub 16.5mph ish but with groups and drafting/ motivation averages come up a fair bit for me. The Saturday club run usually varies from 17-18mph and a hardly even notice it and my last club run it was 19.5mph although I did feel that  but the group motivation (even though there was only 5 of us) for me kept me going.


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2011)

thank you for the feedback  really helpful do you guys use the energy gels? and stuff?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> also does anybody on here feel more motivated to ride with others than on there own? as do they ride better on there own or with groups?



I much prefer riding with others. I'm boring company when on my own.
If you want to see other CycleChatters speeds, Distances and averages then check out MyCyclingLog's Cycle Chat team. And feel free to join and log your mileage. *HERE*


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> thank you for the feedback  really helpful do you guys use the energy gels? and stuff?



I tend to put sugar and salt in my drinks as per this recipe and carry cereal bars or bananas and save gels for events where I'm after a good time.


----------



## craven2354 (15 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> I tend to put sugar and salt in my drinks as per this recipe and carry cereal bars or bananas and save gels for events where I'm after a good time.



and is this effective?


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> and is this effective?



It works for me, and psychologically, I have the boost of the the gels when I do need them.


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2011)

Comparing average speeds is pretty pointless in my opinion.
Too many factors that slow you down which come in totally different quantities in different areas.


----------



## User16625 (15 Sep 2011)

14.63 miles in about 43 mins according to my speedo. Very little stopping or slowing down for traffic which helps a lot.

http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/speed_distance_time_calc.html

Works out about 20mph average but this ride is pretty much my personal limit (speed wise, not distance) if im honest. Its fairly hilly so I had a few 30+ mph sprints and some 15 mph or less struggles although nothing really bad. On a strait with little or no wind I can easily maintain a little over 20mph. This is on a race bike in skin tight clothing. I manage little over half this speed on my mountain bike. To OP, what were the circumstances of your ride? bicycle type, hilly or flat route, much stopping etc.


----------



## The Brewer (15 Sep 2011)

Being new myself, the wrong side of 40 and an ex heavy smoker my times will never be impressive, but I average around 13mph doing lumpy rides over 30miles. 

Found out today the Carrera doesn't like going over 40mph, it starts shaking a bit


----------



## superbadger (15 Sep 2011)

The Brewer said:


> Being new myself, the wrong side of 40 and an ex heavy smoker my times will never be impressive, but I average around 13mph doing lumpy rides over 30miles.
> 
> Found out today the Carrera doesn't like going over 40mph, it starts shaking a bit



Stay off the cobbles then


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Sep 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> 14.63 miles in about 43 mins according to my speedo. Very little stopping or slowing down for traffic which helps a lot.



Dont you hate it when you have to factor in stopping for lights and junctions into your average speed. Makes it look like you go a lot slower.


----------



## Bobtoo (16 Sep 2011)

I use the "moving average" feature on an old Garmin Etrex and usually it's 12-14mph on runs of 10-15 miles, depending on how hard my day at work was and what I had for tea. I'm 43 next month and a Born Again riding what would have been called a 10 speed racer when it was new in the early 80s.

Gaz is right though, average speed depends on too many factors to be a meaningful comparison with other riders. It's a useful way of keeping an eye on your own progress though. My average speed has actually reduced a bit because I'm now fit enough that I can afford the energy to take in my surroundings a bit more- which was my motivation for getting back to cycling in the first place.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Sep 2011)

what gaz says.

My average speed is based on elapsed time. others on rolling average.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> On my own unless I am really motivated rides are usually sub 16.5mph ish but with groups and drafting/ motivation averages come up a fair bit for me. The Saturday club run usually varies from 17-18mph and a hardly even notice it and my last club run it was 19.5mph although I did feel that  but the group motivation (even though there was only 5 of us) for me kept me going.



Frankly that is quite a relief, I was nosing around your Garmin stats (Only cause you have a link to them not a stalker!) and the 6000ft climbing and 18.5mph was bloody impressive! I climb 600ft on my 15 mile commute and pushing it I can doi 17.5!!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2011)

Normally I only get 12.8 mph, yesterday only 5.2mph, but I was in my kayak


----------



## Oxo (16 Sep 2011)

numbnuts said:


> Normally I only get 12.8 mph, yesterday only 5.2mph, but I was in my kayak




Next time you go up the creek take a paddle.


----------



## jethro10 (16 Sep 2011)

I (well we, there was 5 of us) managed about 2 miles in 3 hours earlier this year, up the side of High Street, Ullswater.
Hard slog, but well worth it for the views and the miles and miles of downhills to the lake afterwards.
so about 2/3 of 1 mph give or take
Best trip out on a bike I've ever had.

Ok, a bit tongue in cheek with a different perspective





You road boys crack me up with speeds and performances. For me, it's all about general health and fitness, and pleasure, and camaraderie and the views and the memories.
All I ever hear about roadies is "how fast", I'm not sure why it really matters unless your in this Tour de France thing or similar?

Jeff


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Sep 2011)

I'm 40 and overweight. I manage an average of 15ish mph over a hilly 50 mile route. I clocked 17.9mph average for 36.n miles two days ago but that had a flatter profile and faster road.


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2011)

Hey guys i wasn't trying to compare to other riders just abit of an average as don't want to set myself goals that are un achievable  do any of you ride around Manchester or near? Don't know many good rides out just plan as I'm going normally and use my phone so I don't get lost  ( I have google maps on my phone)


----------



## superbadger (16 Sep 2011)

What kind of bike do you have??? If its MTB then you could go down the East Lancs road (cycle path most of the way) down to Leigh and then do a couple of circuits of Pennington Flash. Thats where i am; Its an easy ride as its all mainly flat... For more challenging rides you should look at going to Rivington (North of Bolton) thats fab MTB country (through the woods etc...)but also good roads for road bikes too and plenty of riders to chat to. Thats quite a hilly trip but worth it when your flying back down!!!!


----------



## vorsprung (16 Sep 2011)

My speed while moving on the Paris-Brest-Paris for the first 616km outbound to Brest was just over 23kph.

In old money that's 382 miles with an average speed of 14.5mph

I did stop occasionally for a pie and even for 15 minutes sleep, the whole distance took 33 hours

Dunno what my stats were for the whole ride as the computer broke  but I suspect that the speed when moving on the return leg was faster as I had more rest


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2011)

I have a really cheap road bike  and 383miles wow most I've done so far is 25 haha planning to do 50 tomorrow


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Sep 2011)

Id concentrate on increasing your distances if you want to challenge yourself, and you'll probably find you gain average speed naturally from that - worked for me!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Id concentrate on increasing your distances if you want to challenge yourself, and you'll probably find you gain average speed naturally from that - worked for me!


----------



## superbadger (16 Sep 2011)

With that bike i would go to Rivington and back... Its a good distance and the hills are good training .


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2011)

Hills arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I run from them  haha planning on doing some hilly rides soon but there hard work


----------



## superbadger (16 Sep 2011)

. You gotta face them sooner or later. What about Heaton park? Thats a good ride around.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Sep 2011)

I have a 20mile loop on which I average 17mph (elapsed-time). But I'm chasing distance rather than speed. Will attempt 30 tomorrow.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Sep 2011)

When i started riding 2 years ago i was 12.5mph av , 2 years on and i do the same roads at 18mph av


----------



## Holdsworth (16 Sep 2011)

I managed 11.5 mph over 48 miles yesterday over the undulating terrain of the mid-Cheshire ridge area, that was factors in 30-40 mins rest stop at the Tesco in Whitchurch and various other stop-offs along the way. I picked up some lovely plums , damsons and half dozen eggs at a roadside stall near Wrenbury which will go into a crumble with apples later, eggs were gorgeous scrambled and fried


----------



## superbadger (16 Sep 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I managed 11.5 mph over 48 miles yesterday over the undulating terrain of the mid-Cheshire ridge area, that was factors in 30-40 mins rest stop at the Tesco in Whitchurch and various other stop-offs along the way. I picked up some lovely plums , damsons and half dozen eggs at a roadside stall near Wrenbury which will go into a crumble with apples later, eggs were gorgeous scrambled and fried



Sounds yummy . Thats the way to do it.... Cycle miles to a farm shop/stall and then 'fly home' to get cooking...


----------



## Bobtoo (16 Sep 2011)

I picked up half a dozen free range eggs a couple of weeks ago, five of them even made it home intact.


----------



## brokenflipflop (16 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> I have a really cheap road bike  and 383miles wow most I've done so far is 25 haha planning to do 50 tomorrow



I'm a newbie, although I'm double your age




. I live in Walkden (NW Manchester) and ride along the A6 towards Chorley. Sometimes I just turn around and come back (25 miles total) but when I feel good I turn right at Adlington and cycle around the roads around Rivington and Anglezarke. Got to watch out though cos there are a lot of nutcases knocking about on motorbikes at Rivington.

I don't ride in a group although I'm doing my first sportive this Sunday so on Monday you might see my bike on Ebay





After seeing myself in the mirror with all my cycling gear on I don't think anyone would want me to join their group. I look a right pillock.


----------



## craven2354 (17 Sep 2011)

After seeing myself in the mirror with all my cycling gear on I don't think anyone would want me to join their group. I look a right pillock.




[/quote]. 

Why what do you wear? Haha


----------



## Banjo (17 Sep 2011)

If you have a limted budget then spend most of your money on a good pair of shorts. Cheap jerseys / jackets are perfectly useable but if you want comfort get good shorts. I have Endura shorts, middle of the range but very effective bum padding.

Re speeds. If you want to go fast ride short fast rides. Long slow rides will increase your endurance but not your speed. Ideally a mix of short /fast and long / steady .


----------



## Willo (17 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> If you have a limted budget then spend most of your money on a good pair of shorts. Cheap jerseys / jackets are perfectly useable but if you want comfort get good shorts. I have Endura shorts, middle of the range but very effective bum padding.



This. When I got my road bike 2 yrs back I spent 40 quid or so on some decentish Endura shorts and they are right up there among the best purchases I've made and are still going strong. With those I wore cheap Lidl jerseys and a light waterproof picked up in the sale and, while I splahed out on some flashier jerseys this yr, they served we well.


----------



## The Brewer (17 Sep 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> I managed 11.5 mph over 48 miles yesterday over the undulating terrain of the mid-Cheshire ridge area, that was factors in 30-40 mins rest stop at the Tesco in Whitchurch and various other stop-offs along the way. I picked up some lovely plums , damsons and half dozen eggs at a roadside stall near Wrenbury which will go into a crumble with apples later, eggs were gorgeous scrambled and fried



I was over that way last week and had a lovely ride up from Ellesmere through Whitchurch, Malpas, Chester. I stopped at Grindley brook for a bite to eat and watched the canal boats going up and down the lock staircase.


----------



## twobiker (17 Sep 2011)

I seem to average 11/12 mph whether I do 5 mls or 100 mls because on a longer ride I don't stop to look at the scenery so much.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

Out of interest how do you guys and gals calculate your average. Based on total time out or total riding time?


----------



## craven2354 (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Out of interest how do you guys and gals calculate your average. Based on total time out or total riding time?



My bike computer does it for me and the clock only runs while your moving if you stop it stops


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

craven2354 said:


> My bike computer does it for me and the clock only runs while your moving if you stop it stops



As does mine. I know others use Sat Nav / GPS systems and I am not sure how they operate.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As does mine. I know others use Sat Nav / GPS systems and I am not sure how they operate.



Garmin 705, it gives you live on the machine when riding the total time MPH avg, when you upload there is a moving time and moving Avg MPH.

I have to say not so sure how quickly it "stops" and restarts on some journeys if feels like I have been stopped lots of times but the 705 states 20 sec difference between moving and total. Also as per everyone else, I will trickle up to a set of lights waiting for the change.


----------



## twobiker (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Out of interest how do you guys and gals calculate your average. Based on total time out or total riding time?


Total time minus pasty time, minus picking up useful bits found at side of road time, worked out on piece of paper with pencil. my bike computer just does total mileage, which I verified by driving a few of my cycle routes.


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As does mine. I know others use Sat Nav / GPS systems and I am not sure how they operate.



I'm not quite sure how my garmin operates exactly, it starts and stops so its that average (average journey time) but it also quotes a 'Average Moving Speed' which depending how stop/start the ride is I think can be 0.1-0.2mph faster, on a ride with no stops and few junctions there'll be no difference, I think it filters out the times when you are stopped at lights etc. rocking back and forward slightly but not actually moving


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

LOCO said:


> Garmin 705, it gives you live on the machine when riding the total time MPH avg, when you upload there is a moving time and moving Avg MPH.
> 
> I have to say not so sure how quickly it "stops" and restarts on some journeys if feels like I have been stopped lots of times but the 705 states 20 sec difference between moving and total. Also as per everyone else, I will trickle up to a set of lights waiting for the change.


You can set the threshold that it doesn't record at, mine is at 0mph, so it only technically stops when I'm actually stopped.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> You can set the threshold that it doesn't record at, mine is at 0mph, so it only technically stops when I'm actually stopped.



Ok, so like me you record riding time and not total time.


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Ok, so like me you record riding time and not total time.



Yip, the Garmin gives both however and another (time, moving time and elapsed time), it only quotes speed however, based on the journey time and an average moving time whatever the latter means


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> Yip, the Garmin gives both however and another (time, moving time and elapsed time), it only quotes speed however, based on the journey time and an average moving time whatever the latter means



Ok. Just a guess but "Time" would be what a regular cycle computer would record., moving time is as stated only when the bike is in motion (so not counting even a seconds pause at a junction) and Elapsed time is the obvious one.


----------



## cloggsy (17 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Out of interest how do you guys and gals calculate your average. Based on total time out or total riding time?



I use 'Cyclemeter' on my iPhone...


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2011)

I mainly use My cycling log. But I have an Excel spreadsheet which I use to work out the distance I have done. I normally fill both of them in whilst I am copying the videos off my camera (takes about 1 hour). 
With the website, you can set yourself targets and monitor your progress over a certain time.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I mainly use My cycling log. But I have an Excel spreadsheet which I use to work out the distance I have done. I normally fill both of them in whilst I am copying the videos off my camera (takes about 1 hour).
> With the website, you can set yourself targets and monitor your progress over a certain time.


What I was trying to ask was if people based average speed on total time in saddle or total riding time. Depending on conditions the two can be very different.


----------



## craven2354 (17 Sep 2011)

Hey Mathew I see your also a young rider (says your 17) do you tide alot?


----------



## User16625 (26 Sep 2011)

jethro10 said:


> I (well we, there was 5 of us) managed about 2 miles in 3 hours earlier this year, up the side of High Street, Ullswater.
> Hard slog, but well worth it for the views and the miles and miles of downhills to the lake afterwards.
> so about 2/3 of 1 mph give or take
> Best trip out on a bike I've ever had.
> ...




Just like comparing speeds on my road bike altho I dont compete. On my mountain bike speed is not even a factor for me. Like you, I mountain bike for the views and I enjoy riding on terrain no road bike could ever go. Theres also something fun about getting absolutely stinkin as well.


----------



## superbadger (26 Sep 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> Just like comparing speeds on my road bike altho I dont compete. On my mountain bike speed is not even a factor for me. Like you, I mountain bike for the views and I enjoy riding on terrain no road bike could ever go. Theres also something fun about getting absolutely stinkin as well.



Damn right......


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2011)

12mph on my hybrid
14mph on my road

best is 16mph over 12 mile

i seem to still average around 11/12mph on longer hybrid rides

i enjoy long slow rides, the shorter faster rides are good exercise but i feel i may as well be in a gym on a training bike, i hardly get chance to see anything or enjoy the surroundings


----------



## fimm (27 Sep 2011)

My long commute to work is 16 miles. It takes me 1h05 - 1h15 depending on the wind and how tired I am! The return leg is net downhill so I can sometimes get it under the hour if I have a tailwind.  

(My boyfriend did 41 miles in 6h10 at the weekend; mind you, he was running...  )


----------



## Cosmicned (27 Sep 2011)

I'm proper fat & 52 but manage 25 miles in 1.5 hrs on a flattish route- hopefully this will improve- my average was about 8-9mph when I got back in the saddle a year ago... Can't believe how much fitter & somewhat lighter I am now- speed don't matter - it's how much you enjoy the ride...;-)))


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Sep 2011)

I'm getting seriously worried, Mrs TF averaged 16mph for 7 miles on Sunday......up the Cat and Fiddle


----------



## superbadger (28 Sep 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> I'm getting seriously worried, Mrs TF averaged 16mph for 7 miles on Sunday......up the Cat and Fiddle



Now that is good . I took my tourer up there with 25kg of weight! It nearly killed me . I was the only tourer up there though


----------



## Radman (28 Sep 2011)

Managed 15.6mph over 25 miles today few steep hills in there,., and the journey home was wind assisted ,weather here in Bristol was fine and sunny till i got on the bike and there was the dreaded headwind for the first 5 miles after that it was an enjoyable ride out.


----------



## superbadger (28 Sep 2011)

Radman said:


> Managed 15.6mph over 25 miles today few steep hills in there,., and the journey home was wind assisted ,weather here in Bristol was fine and sunny till i got on the bike and there was the dreaded headwind for the first 5 miles after that it was an enjoyable ride out.



Thats gd going... well done


----------



## david k (28 Sep 2011)

how much is it affected by weight? im nearly 17stone, surely that would make a difference


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Sep 2011)

As soon as you factor in hills David, weight becomes everything, often quoted - power to weight ratio. My better half is seriously quick up hills because she is light but strong. I'm afraid it's all about gravity, the bikes that are used to race hill climbs have to be picked up to be believed, @ 6kg or even less for a smaller framed bike.


----------



## david k (28 Sep 2011)

id like to loose weight but its hard. years of weights and rubgy with a big appetite all those calories burtn training. now older and heavy without the same strentght i need to work at that

getting better though, my miles r ging up, hopefully weight down


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Sep 2011)

Weather plays a huge part, this week I broke my PB twice near perfect cycling weather if a tad warm!


----------



## chewy (29 Sep 2011)

for the record I'm averaging 14 - 15 mph over 50 miles


----------



## peelywally (29 Sep 2011)

did 104 miles yesterday (gps ) avg speed 14.5 way home was into headwind of about 10mph ,

on some parts i was only doing 10mph uphill my max speed was 32mph on downhill on flats i was hitting around 17/18 mph .

if i was on a 30 mile run id aim to avg at 20 mph but that might drop to 18mph 

on a 50/60miler id aim at 18/17 mph


----------

